# Preliminary Racing Dynamics E46 M3 catalog



## GregW in Oregon (Feb 1, 2002)

Just received this from Federico Pavoncelli of RD Sport (distributors of Racing Dynamics S.p.A. in the US). It's preliminary (not all part nos. there, etc.), but shows a lot of new product including X-Flow downpipe, CAI, sport suspension, sway bars, springs, strut braces, etc. You can print it out on 11 x 17 (double page format). Enjoy!

Preliminary Racing Dynamics E46 M3 parts catalog


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Any info on that Downpipe? Is this a known area of inefficiency in the M3 breathing?


----------



## GregW in Oregon (Feb 1, 2002)

*Racing Dynamics downpipe*



JPinTO said:


> *Any info on that Downpipe? Is this a known area of inefficiency in the M3 breathing? *


I only know what the catalog says, which is, "Most owners dislike the 'sewing machine' noise coming from the exhaust pipe. Pir stainless steel X-Flow Dowpipe greatly reduces this noise, but most important, increase performance by increasing the scavenging effect of the exhaust."

Sounds similar to the one Tubi is working on.


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

GregW in Oregon said:


> *Just received this from Federico Pavoncelli of RD Sport (distributors of Racing Dynamics S.p.A. in the US). It's preliminary (not all part nos. there, etc.), but shows a lot of new product including X-Flow downpipe, CAI, sport suspension, sway bars, springs, strut braces, etc. You can print it out on 11 x 17 (double page format). Enjoy!
> 
> Preliminary Racing Dynamics E46 M3 parts catalog *


The parts are on the way from Germany now. They should be available by the end of this month. :thumbup:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Is the "sewing machine sound" really due to the exhaust?? If so, then the exhaust is the place to focus on.

All I know is that the downpipe made a big difference in the performance of my 91 Talon AWD... moreso than any single other breathing mod except the intercooler pipe.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *Is the "sewing machine sound" really due to the exhaust?? If so, then the exhaust is the place to focus on.
> *


no


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *no *


LOL! Ok--- it's due to???? Someone on another board here is claiming the Eisenmann exhaust changed the sound of their Mcoupe.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

JPinTO said:


> *LOL! Ok--- it's due to???? Someone on another board here is claiming the Eisenmann exhaust changed the sound of their Mcoupe. *


a new exhaust can muffle the buzz, but it will still be there. There has been much specualtion as to the true source, including some who think it's in the VANOS.


----------



## GregW in Oregon (Feb 1, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *a new exhaust can muffle the buzz, but it will still be there. There has been much speculation as to the true source, including some who think it's in the VANOS. *


The most likely source of the "rasp" is at the headers, IMO. Both Racing Dynamics and Tubi claim the cross-flow pipe, which brings the two separate tailpipes pipes together at a point before the muffler, will decrease or eliminate this trait. We'll see.


----------

